# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Marc Dauer- 1762 Grafts

## Marc Dauer, MD

Greetings,
Here is a patient of mine 12 months after receiving 1762 grafts to the frontal hairline. The patient has fine hair and he came for follow up with mousse in the hair (I prefer to take my "after" photos with no product, as mousse can make the hair appear thinner). Despite the product in the hair, the results are nice and very natural. The patient is happy.

----------

